# Hammerschmidt für Froggy 518



## Gabelmuli (26. April 2011)

Sersinger, weiß jemand ob ich eine Hammerschmidt Kurbelgarnitur auf mein vorhandenes Saint Innenlager montieren kann.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. April 2011)

Nein, ganz bestimmt nicht. 
HS hat ein genau passendes Innenlager. Das brauchst du auf jeden Fall. 
Dann solltest du dir auch jemanden suchen, der dir die ISCG Aufnahme mit dem HS Werkzeug plan fräsen kann. 
Un du brauchst auf einer Seite zum Reinschrauben der Lager ein GPX Werkzeug und auf der Anderen Seite ein ISIS Tool. 
Einfach dranbauen geht auf Dauer in die Hose. den Saint- Schalthebel kannst du behalten. der tuts zusammen mit der HS.
Schau dir die Einbauanleitung an:
http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/95-6115-004-000.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gabelmuli (27. April 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Info Uwe


----------

